# Bernina vs Husqvarna



## InHisName

I have heard that older Bernina's are great machines- would you say they are better than the older Husqvarna's?


----------



## Macybaby

Well, depends on what you are looking for and what your price range is.

There are a lot of differences between them.

The main thing is often it's more work to get an older Viking up to usable condition than a Bernia - because of the lube that Viking used that after 30 years gets hard and gummy - and if you try to force things, they break. Vikings take cams, and they can be spendy to buy seperatly. 

Bernia is an oscillating bobbin, which is considered better for FMQ, while Viking is full rotating. Viking has more low end power, if you are doing heavier work. Bernias are suppose to take different needles, not as easy to find, but can be adjusted to take the standard H (story is Bernina thought the H stood for Husqvarna, so they didn't want to use it).

I've been a Viking fan for way too long to consider any machine to be better overall, but I've not sewed much on a Bernia.

30 years ago I worked as an independent contractor doing sewing work. The company would not hire someone unless they owned a top of the line Viking or Elna, as they found that the other machines had too many issues to keep up with the workload (both is stitch quality and down time). It was predominately sewing on tricot, and that is not something most people will do, and is tricky even on a good day LOL!!

BTW - DH and I currently own four green vikings(60 year old machines), a 6570 and a 990 (35 year old machines) and a Bernia 830 Record (also around 30 years old). Don't know much about anything newer than 30 years.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I have 2 older Bernina's, a 730 and a 1010, I have used friends Vikings and they are nice machines. I have used the 730 on everything from horse blankets and upholstery to underwear and lightweight silks an never had a problem. I use regular needles, maybe the older machines require them but the 730 and up don't.

One of my friends has a newer Viking-10 or so years old. It cost her $2400.00 to have the software updated (she was the original owner )and it had to be sent in to the company. Not my kind of machine!


----------



## Molly Mckee

If you are talking about a newer, older machine I would look at the Janome. I think you get much more for your money. Newer Vikings and Bernina's are really expensive. I guess it depends on your definition of older and what model.


----------



## InHisName

Thanks, all! I sew things that I have woven, yesterday it was a dog pillow. (broke needles on the older Viking Lily- should have used larger needle) Love the older machines...
Molly, that is the versatility I want! 
Sometimes the woven fabric is a pain to work with. 
Just want to watch for another older, reliable girl to have as a backup.


----------



## Macybaby

I think buying an older -top of the line (when it was sold) machine is one way to get a great value. I've used my 990 for over 30 years and have sewn things from replacing zippers on tents (out in the yard) all the way to wedding dresses, with reupholstering several pieces of furniture and making a lot of lingerie in between. But I paid $1,000 when I bought it in 1981 (I got a great deal as I was friends with the shop owner). I took out a loan to pay for it LOL!!

Your choice of machine may have more to do with what you can find at your price point in your location. Several we have only because DH found them for under $50. He would have never paid what they typically go for on Ebay. 

If you need to have someone else recondition your machine, you may want to see what the shops already have ready. It takes time to get them cleaned, oiled and adjusted, so that can add $100 - $200 to the cost of the machine. 

Word of warning - if you start looking it's easy to get addicted and want to bring all those neglected (and cheap) machines home!


----------



## InHisName

Macybaby, what do you think of this machine? http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Viking-Sewing-Machine-13784223.html


----------



## Macybaby

Sorry, I don't know anything about that model. I know about the older green ones, and some about the 6000 series, but about zip on any other Viking. Now, if it was a Singer more than 30 years old - I might have something (way too much, actually) to say about it.


----------

